# Proposed changes



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

*Waterfowl hunt changes*

The DWR is also recommending several changes for Utah's upcoming waterfowl hunt. The changes include holding the state's Youth Hunting Day on Sept. 28 (one week before the general hunt begins), splitting Utah's two Canada goose hunting zones into three zones, not allowing hunters to take more than two wood ducks a day and changing motorboat access at the Public Shooting Grounds and Clear Lake waterfowl management areas.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-utah-wildlife-news/1219-dwr-seeks-input-on-fishing-changes.html


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A 2 wood duck limit, and being able to fish with 2 poles makes sense. I always thought the 2 pole permit was stupid. You can only keep a limit of fish no matter how many poles you are using anyway. Not sure about the 3 goose zone split, unless they let us hunt in to February for urban geese.:grin:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I wonder what the goose splits would be??? I hope it means I get to kill more geese!!!8)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> I wonder what the goose splits would be??? I hope it means I get to kill more geese!!!8)


Check out the link to the RAC packet in the article. It tells seasons, but not zones.

It tells other interesting stuff too. For example, I'm ecstatic about the motorless change at PSG.

And recommending e-callers for the snow goose season? Who would have thought?

Not to mention the revised youth day and wood duck restrictions. 

Good things are coming.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like the Urban zone will go until February 2nd after the split. Davis, Salt Lake, Weber, Utah, and Washington Counties for the Urban zone. I like it!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that funny they want a two woodduck limit. when the sob that wants it is making money off them sucker and him and his buddy's are the ones out there shooting 90% of them.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

the wood duck limit is a joke


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

The results of this year's North American Duck Breeding Pair Survey and May Pond Survey have been
released and generally indicate average to above-average habitat conditions and average to above average
duck breeding populations for this year. Overall, the total pond estimate (a measure of habitat
quantity) was 24% higher than last year and 35% higher than the long-term average.
The total duck breeding population estimate decreased by 6% from 2012 and was 33% above the long term
average. Mallard, shoveler, gadwall, green-winged teal, redhead and canvasback were all above
their population objectives. Scaup are down 20% from 2012 and below their long-term average. Pintail
were similar to last year and are still below population objectives.
Canada goose breeding populations and production in Utah increased from last year and are slightly
below the long-term average. The Rocky Mountain Population as a whole continues to do well
throughout its entire range and remains well above population objectives. This year the Division is
recommending a change to the Canada goose hunting zones. The Northern Zone will be modified to
only include Box Elder county and the Urban Zone will be created to address nuisance goose issues in
Davis, Salt Lake, Weber, Utah, and Washington Counties. This zone will have a later ending date to
increase harvest of geese utilizing urban areas.
White goose populations in the Pacific Flyway continue to do well and exceeded 820,000 geese during
the December survey in 2012. In response to growing populations, and to increasing agricultural damage
complaints, the Division will be recommending increasing the daily bag to 20/day. We will also be
recommending the use of electronic callers during the February and March portions of the light goose
season. Additionally, the light goose season outside the Northern and Urban Zone will begin and end a
week later than last year.
General season duck harvest frameworks are driven by the status of mallard breeding populations. In
2008, a Western Mallard Harvest Strategy was implemented to determine harvest regulations in the
Pacific Flyway. Based on mallard population data in 2013, it is anticipated that the "Liberal" season
package will be recommended again by the Pacific Flyway Council. Pintail, canvasback, and scaup
regulations are determined by species-specific harvest strategies. Based on 2013 status information, it's
anticipated that seasons and bag limits for pintail and canvasback will remain the same for 2013 and
scaup will be reduced to an 86-day season and bag of three; however, the final details are not currently
available. The Division will bring a modified set of regulation proposals for these species
to the RAC's if things change from our current recommendations.
Page 2
July 15, 2013
Subject:
There has been a considerable amount of effort to increase wood duck populations in the state. We have
seen an increase in wood duck abundance and an increase in hunting pressure. In order to reduce the
impact of hunting on wood ducks, the Division is recommending a reduction in the bag from 7 to 2.
Swan populations continue to do well and the Division is not recommending any changes to swan
harvest regulations.
It is anticipated that the United States Fish and Wildlife Service (USFWS) will allow states the option of
increasing their migratory game bird species possession limits to three-times the daily bag for the 2013
hunting seasons. Therefore, the Division recommends increasing the possession limit for all migratory
game bird species to three-times the daily bag.
The Division is recommending these changes on our waterfowl management areas:
Clear Lake: entire WMA will be recommended as a motorless-only area due to extremely
shallow water depths and reduced water flows.
Public Shooting Grounds: Pintail Unit will be open to mud motors and Widgeon Unit will
become a motorless-only unit.
Specific season and bag recommendations for the 2013-2014 Utah waterfowl season are as follows:
Species
Youth Day 9/28/2013
Date
Duck, Merg.,Coot (7/21) 10/5/2013 - 1/18/2014; 7/21 (2 fem. mall, 2 pin, 2 red, 1 can, 3 scaup, 2
wood ducks)
Scaup Season 10/5 - 12/28/2013
Dark Goose (3/9)
Northern Zone 10/5/2013 - 1/18/2014
Urban Zone 10/5/2013 - 10/17/2013; 11/2/2013 - 2/2/2014
Rest of the State 10/5/2013 - 10/17/2013; 10/26/2013 - 1/26/2014
Light Goose (20/60)
Northern/Urban Zone 10/25/2013 - 1/18/2014; 2/18/2014 - 3/10/2014
Rest of the State 10/22/2013 - 1/26/2014; 3/1/2014 - 3/10/2014
Snipe (8/24) 10/5/2013 - 1/18/2014
Falconry (3/9) 10/5/2013 - 1/18/2014​Swan (1 with permit) 10/5/2013 - 12/14/2013; 2000 Permits


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Looks like the Urban zone will go until February 2nd after the split. Davis, Salt Lake, Weber, Utah, and Washington Counties for the Urban zone. I like it!


yeah, how pressured are these places going to be?? maybe it will thin the crowd out, or push birds out of places they were once safe at, either way I'm going to kill some fowl this year! I hate to say it but I can't wait for archery season to come and go so I can get down to business!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> the wood duck limit is a joke


Honestly speaking and NOT stirring the pot, although putting heat to a fuse maybe:

Richard, Given your extensive backround in Waterfowl Biology, species adapation and extensive study of Aix Sponsa, what exactly would you impliment to limit the systematic removal of the micro populations of said emerging and sensitive species? Dont just shoot fron the hip, i want to hear your plan to share such a delight of a waterfowl species with all that find themselves fortunate to bump into one of these little gems.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

It is anticipated that the United States Fish and Wildlife Service (USFWS) will allow states the option of
increasing their migratory game bird species possession limits to three-times the daily bag for the 2013
hunting seasons. Therefore, the Division recommends increasing the possession limit for all migratory
game bird species to three-times the daily bag.


BONUS!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> It is anticipated that the United States Fish and Wildlife Service (USFWS) will allow states the option of
> increasing their migratory game bird species possession limits to three-times the daily bag for the 2013
> hunting seasons. Therefore, the Division recommends increasing the possession limit for all migratory
> game bird species to three-times the daily bag.
> ...


yes big bonus my friend.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The Northern RAC meeting is in Brigham City on August 7th. If any of this stuff is of interest to you, please attend and make your thoughts known. Or if you would like me to convey a message at the meeting, I can do that for you.
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

rjefre said:


> The Northern RAC meeting is in Brigham City on August 7th. If any of this stuff is of interest to you, please attend and make your thoughts known. Or if you would like me to convey a message at the meeting, I can do that for you.
> R


im hoping to make the meeting that night.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds like some good, sensible changes might be in the works. Anyone know why they are thinking of swapping the motorless unit from Pintail to Wigeon at PSG?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> im hoping to make the meeting that night.


I'll carpool with you if you have a spot big D.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

izzydog said:


> I'll carpool with you if you have a spot big D.


alright sounds good


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Keep the youth hunt to 2 weeks prior is my preference. 3X limit per possesion limit makes traveling to hunt on a long weekend a lot easier.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Pumpgunner, I believe that those two units were swapped a few years ago to compare bird movements, bag checks, ect. Apparently, it didn't improve hunting much for either motor guys or non-motor guys. The bird movements actually ended up being a bit detrimental to hunting overall. Anyway, that is the gist of it as I heard it. 
R


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

rjefre said:


> Pumpgunner, I believe that those two units were swapped a few years ago to compare bird movements, bag checks, ect. Apparently, it didn't improve hunting much for either motor guys or non-motor guys. The bird movements actually ended up being a bit detrimental to hunting overall. Anyway, that is the gist of it as I heard it.
> R


I would add to R.'s comments two additional reasons for the marsh swap; Handicap hunters have seen much less success since the motorless restriction was put in place. The managers of this marsh are very interested in the folks utilizing these blinds having a successful hunt, and know from years past that they harvested more birds with the help of MM's on this marsh. On top of this, there is a bit more space on Pintail for motored hunters than on Widgeon, increasing hunting possibilities for everyone and spreading hunters out a bit more.

Since this topic is rolling I'd also like to mention, that our Chapter of Delta Waterfowl will be spending the funds earned from out first and only banquet thus far, on a boat ramp for Pintail. This will be the first project of this type supported by Delta Waterfowl as WHF funds in the past were to be spent on youth days, scholarships and nesting structures only. They haven't made a permanent change to this policy just yet but it is in the works to where Chapters will be able to support Public Lands with the money returned for local causes. I received a call just this morning letting me know that they have approved this project for us. A first for Delta, and it's happening right here in Utah! Thanks again to all who supported the banquet in March 2012 and I hope the ramp helps in your pursuit of waterfowl and building memories with your family and friends.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Longgun said:


> Honestly speaking and NOT stirring the pot, although putting heat to a fuse maybe:
> 
> Richard, Given your extensive backround in Waterfowl Biology, species adapation and extensive study of Aix Sponsa, what exactly would you impliment to limit the systematic removal of the micro populations of said emerging and sensitive species? Dont just shoot fron the hip, i want to hear your plan to share such a delight of a waterfowl species with all that find themselves fortunate to bump into one of these little gems.


I feel the same way about them as Tom Aldrich did!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

rjefre said:


> Pumpgunner, I believe that those two units were swapped a few years ago to compare bird movements, bag checks, ect. Apparently, it didn't improve hunting much for either motor guys or non-motor guys. The bird movements actually ended up being a bit detrimental to hunting overall. Anyway, that is the gist of it as I heard it.
> R


Dang, just as I thought I was getting that place wired they go and change it on me......:mrgreen:

Just kidding, it will be interesting to see what happens with how the birds move around out there, I really like to hunt both the motorless and mud motor units out there.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> that funny they want a two woodduck limit. when the sob that wants it is making money off them sucker and him and his buddy's are the ones out there shooting 90% of them.


Huh. Further proof that you don't have the slightest clue what is going on with the WOW program. I invite you to come help out some time and get involved so you can speak from experience.

WOW supports the DWR in their desire to set the wood duck limit to 2 birds a day.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There are several species of ducks in Utah that are not overabundant. So why is it just the Wood ducks that are getting consideration for limit restrictions? What about some of the sea ducks we have here? Harlequins, Scoters and longtails not to mention others like the Mandarin. I am assuming it's because there are more Wood ducks than the others and you are more likely to shoot a limit of Woodies then you would sea ducks. Oh and I fully support limit restrictions on the Woodies. I think most hunters would be surprised if they knew what kind of ducks are out on the big pond.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> There are several species of ducks in Utah that are not overabundant. So why is it just the Wood ducks that are getting consideration for limit restrictions? What about some of the sea ducks we have here? Harlequins, Scoters and longtails not to mention others like the Mandarin. I am assuming it's because there are more Wood ducks than the others and you are more likely to shoot a limit of Woodies then you would sea ducks. Oh and I fully support limit restrictions on the Woodies. I think most hunters would be surprised if they knew what kind of ducks are out on the big pond.


I was told by a fed officer that the sea ducks that are here really don't belong and does not hurt to have them removed. they are just that ocean ducks.

I think us as hunters in general need to become sportsmen hunters and not complete takers in the sport. there are those that take.. take because they can.. we really shouldn't need a law to tell us when to stop. sad but we always will... I have shot a few woodies got one mounted up and I'm good on them!!! good to see the division react to some individuals hard work!!!


----------

